

Tesco's 'Secure' password storage - PezCuckow
https://twitter.com/UKTesco/status/229542141012107265

======
cstross
Note for non-Brits: Tesco are the UK's largest supermarket chain, have various
trademark spin-offs including banking and insurance and MVNO cellphone arms,
and are pretty much the British equivalent of WalMart.

~~~
sambeau
Although, confusingly, ASDA is actually the Walmart of the UK and Fresh & Easy
is the Tesco of the US.

------
jpswade
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesco>

------
alpine
Illustrates the danger of passing all PR functions to, well, PR people. They
have obviously taken on trust the rational provided to them by their IT
contact. We all know this tweet is ridiculous - who are they to know
different?

